# Surprise!



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Pictures!?


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Pictures!?


 
Soon as I get back home for sure! Its so sweet and little ha ha!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Something to look for is a placenta. Make sure it has passed and have the vet examine it if possible. 

Looking forward to pictures of your surprise


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> Something to look for is a placenta. Make sure it has passed and have the vet examine it if possible.
> 
> Looking forward to pictures of your surprise


 
Vet is supposed to be there in under a hour! I think/hope everything is ok the foal is so sweet. He has nayed a time or two and its so adorable ha ha.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

*someone sounds smitten* ... Congrats, well, sorta! The fun is only beginning.....


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

By the way, do you know if it was a colt or filly?


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> By the way, do you know if it was a colt or filly?


Its a colt!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Well dang Wallee you do it right when you rescue huh? 2 for the price of one and no one knew **** sounds like my luck. Glad the colt seems ok. VERY glad the vet is on the way also. Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Awww. That exact scenario is both a dream I've had (literally a dream during sleep) and a nightmare. Sometimes I catch my fat mare off at the edge of the pasture around the clumps of tree and hold my breath.

Can't wait to see pictures!! What color is the colt?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

#1 rule
NEVER EVER EVER let the colt know just how darn cute you think he is! Tell him constantly in a nice voice what an ugly mug he is. Cause if he finds out he has the cute factor going on you and the wife are sunk. He'll learn to hypnotize you with the cuteness
Wallee :shock: Mrs. Wallee:shock: cutie pie colt misbehaving and looking cute doing it :twisted::happydance:


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Awww. That exact scenario is both a dream I've had (literally a dream during sleep) and a nightmare. Sometimes I catch my fat mare off at the edge of the pasture around the clumps of tree and hold my breath.
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures!! What color is the colt?


 
I will post pics tonight, He has a chestnut face with a white blaze through the center of his nose. I found out what the stud was from the last owner!!! He is half appie and half paint!!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Here is a pic lots more to come when I get home this evening!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Bless his little LOUD COLORED heart ...


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Well dang Wallee you do it right when you rescue huh? 2 for the price of one and no one knew **** sounds like my luck. Glad the colt seems ok. VERY glad the vet is on the way also. Can't wait for pictures!!


 
So excited! Vet just left and said everything looked great!!! Check out the pics he is so cute ha ha!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh HE IS SO CUTE. Look at his spotted little body. Oh he needs a name now!!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Bless his little LOUD COLORED heart ...


I like his color alot ha ha! Its different for sure.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh my eyes!!! Please tell me that ear is tipped with white.... Oh my, you two are in serious trouble with all that cuteness!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my word!! I can see that living with you forever it's so cute!! Just make sure that momma gets good groceries and love that baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

aldebono said:


> Oh my eyes!!! Please tell me that ear is tipped with white.... Oh my, you two are in serious trouble with all that cuteness!


 
They are both white tipped! His color is beautiful.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

cakemom said:


> Oh my word!! I can see that living with you forever it's so cute!! Just make sure that momma gets good groceries and love that baby!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Being he is the first colt I have ever had on the farm and he is so cute to top it off. He will never leave! I will be feeding mama good for the next few months to help out with the baby!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Well congratulations on such an amazingly adorable, healthy surprise. He's a great first baby!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh HE IS SO CUTE. Look at his spotted little body. Oh he needs a name now!!


Suggestions on a name?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He is adorable-did the vet recommend supplements for the mare? Foals really eat a lot! Congratulations on your surprise.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww...what a lovely surprise! Congratulations


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> He is adorable-did the vet recommend supplements for the mare? Foals really eat a lot! Congratulations on your surprise.


 
Thanks! The vet told me to keep her on the current feed just up it for a few weeks to help her out feeding the colt.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Imprint him ASAP. It makes everything so much easier later. Touch him everywhere and I mean everywhere. If you don't know how to do the imprinting, do a quick search. Congrats on your new baby boy!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

DressageDreamer said:


> Imprint him ASAP. It makes everything so much easier later. Touch him everywhere and I mean everywhere. If you don't know how to do the imprinting, do a quick search. Congrats on your new baby boy!


 
I am going to look up imprinting! I have always heard of it but know absolutly nothing about it. Any tips?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

You are trying to kill us with cuteness. Let's see...Names...I kinda like that someone brought up his white ears. Tipp could be a cute name. =)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, wow, he is darling. If you ever can't keep him, I'll take him!

About the imprinting, be careful. Imprinting done wrong is much worse than imprinting not done at all.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

When I did the imprinting on my colt, I put a halter on him and touched him inside his ears and mouth, his privates, all over his body. I also layed over on top of him and held him down so he knew I was boss. Wasn't mean about it. Take a plastic bag and shake it at him....a lead rope....small tarp if you have one handy....the clippers you can turn on next to him. Basically anything that you will use around your horse in the future or that is a potential scary item, introduce him to it now.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

Too bad he can't be registered, I'd call him Dippin' Dots. Maybe Dipper for his barn name? Looks like somebody dipped those ears in white paint. 
Congratulations on your first little one! More pics are required! >)


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

smrobs said:


> About the imprinting, be careful. Imprinting done wrong is much worse than imprinting not done at all.


 We must have done it right because he was an awesome little guy that was so well mannered and easy to train. I could do anything to him, including wound care when he cut himself at 3 months.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eh, maybe it's just me, but I think the actual term "imprinting" is over-rated. Just handle the foal _properly_ and you won't have a problem. I got my youngest at about 4 months old and he'd had limited handling. It took all of about a week before he'd stand for just about anything, even me crawling under him and removing stitches from his surgery.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> You are trying to kill us with cuteness. Let's see...Names...I kinda like that someone brought up his white ears. Tipp could be a cute name. =)


 
I like Tipp alot actually! Its so hard to pick one out ha ha


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll call him ... TIP. 'cause I love those ears!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Yay!! I'm glad you like my suggestion. ^_^

I agree with smrobs on the imprinting. Just handle them gently and form a bond and you'll have a great horse. But DD was also right IMO. Handling ears and feet and sensitive spots will help him not be spooky in the long run.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Oh, wow, he is darling. If you ever can't keep him, I'll take him!
> 
> About the imprinting, be careful. Imprinting done wrong is much worse than imprinting not done at all.


 
He is indeed a little darling! I am gonna read up on the whole Imprinting thing. I have had to halter break 18 month olds before so.... How soon can I halter break a colt?? How soon can I put a halter on him? So many questions about this little guy. Never owned one so young.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I rode an app many years ago whose registered name was Eagle Snow Tip (I think) .. we called him Tip .. he had those beautiful tipped ears also!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Yay!! I'm glad you like my suggestion. ^_^
> 
> I agree with smrobs on the imprinting. Just handle them gently and form a bond and you'll have a great horse. But DD was also right IMO. Handling ears and feet and sensitive spots will help him not be spooky in the long run.


I will get to petting him all over! Hard to keep my hands off him ha ha.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Now that is some serious cuteness factor right there! Wallee and Mrs Walle are already:shock::shock: and so are we on the forum :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

:twisted: Colt laying back in the hay knowing he has it whipped already. Wallee let him hear the declaration that he is keeping him forever I bet. 

Seriously he is adorable. Tip suits him IMO.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

You can put a halter on him immediately. Just don't leave it on. Foals play a lot and can get caught up in it. =)


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

..... a tiny little FOAL HALTER ....

Just sayin'...


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I put a small rope halter on the day they are born, but some people on here are probably against that as well. Don't leave it on him though. I also put a small foal blanket on mine for awhile, but mine was born when the weather was cooler. 
I have been around many horses that were not imprinted or handled. They all were PITAs. Yes, eventually they were trainable, but if they had been handled properly in the first place, there wouldn't have been the adjustment time, etc....IMO.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

texasgal said:


> I rode an app many years ago whose registered name was Eagle Snow Tip (I think) .. we called him Tip .. he had those beautiful tipped ears also!


 
Those ears are so funny I love them!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

DressageDreamer said:


> Well I put a small rope halter on the day they are born, but some people on here are probably against that as well. Don't leave it on him though. I also put a small foal blanket on mine for awhile, but mine was born when the weather was cooler.
> I have been around many horses that were not imprinted or handled. They all were PITAs. Yes, eventually they were trainable, but if they had been handled properly in the first place, there wouldn't have been the adjustment time, etc....IMO.


 
I agree with the handling of foals, I think one that has been handled makes it easier in the long run. I know this from starting colts for going on 8 years now for the public. I almost always get one that has been handled started way faster. It does help. I just dont know how soon to start


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> You can put a halter on him immediately. Just don't leave it on. Foals play a lot and can get caught up in it. =)


 
I will get him a tiny rope halter and put it on him from time to time and get him used to it. How soon can I lead him?


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

It has been a couple of years since I had a foal, but I think I started training him to lead at about a week using a butt rope. Just a few steps at a time each day and gradually built up the number of steps. He was just so easy to work with. I know he was completley broke to lead by one month.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok. This may be a dumb thing to say, but at the feed store here they have TINY rope halters for goats. And they look just like a horse rope halter but...well...tiny. And it matches my mare's halter. I seriously considered buying one just to have it.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Ok. This may be a dumb thing to say, but at the feed store here they have TINY rope halters for goats. And they look just like a horse rope halter but...well...tiny. And it matches my mare's halter. I seriously considered buying one just to have it.


 
I am going to go to the feed store and look soon as I get off work!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I halterbroke my little guy at two days old without a butt rope, but did it pressure/release, pressure/release. He had one lesson and acted like a broke horse from that day forward. You need to be very careful though, if your colt overreacts and pulls back, don't let his head strike the ground. Also, don't get in a tug-a-war with him, you can also damage his neck pretty easily. Do NOT tie him up until he has the general idea how to give to pressure.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eh, I started working with my baby at about 2-3 days on leading without a butt-rope. Like trainerunlimited, just worked on pressure/release. He was leading like a champ within about a week.

The thing about handling foals, if they are handled properly, then yes, they grow up to be easy to handle horses. However, if they are handled improperly, which most people do when they imprint, then they grow up to be disrespectful, spoiled monsters. There is a very fine line between doing it and _over_doing it and, frankly, I'd much rather deal with an unhandled 3 year old than a spoiled/disrespectful one.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Eh, I started working with my baby at about 2-3 days on leading without a butt-rope. Like trainerunlimited, just worked on pressure/release. He was leading like a champ within about a week.
> 
> The thing about handling foals, if they are handled properly, then yes, they grow up to be easy to handle horses. However, if they are handled improperly, which most people do when they imprint, then they grow up to be disrespectful, spoiled monsters. There is a very fine line between doing it and _over_doing it and, frankly, *I'd much rather deal with an unhandled 3 year old than a spoiled/disrespectful one*.


 
I oh so very much agree with that! He will be treated like a horse not a baby. Well a baby horse ha ha. I know how to keep one from disrespecting me. Alot of people who bring horses to me to start dont know the difference in a horse showing "love" and disrespect.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

smrobs said:


> Eh, I started working with my baby at about 2-3 days on leading without a butt-rope. Like trainerunlimited, just worked on pressure/release. He was leading like a champ within about a week.
> 
> The thing about handling foals, if they are handled properly, then yes, they grow up to be easy to handle horses. However, if they are handled improperly, which most people do when they imprint, then they grow up to be disrespectful, spoiled monsters. There is a very fine line between doing it and _over_doing it and, frankly, I'd much rather deal with an unhandled 3 year old than a spoiled/disrespectful one.


I agree. I have always imprinted my foals, and imprinted them thoroughly, but you really have to know what you are doing. It is very easy to do as much harm as good. The mistake most people make is approaching imprinting as if it is training so they do too much. It is NOT training. It is laying the foundation for training, and those are two very very different things...


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Yup your screwed he's so darn cute!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WeatheredtheStorm (Mar 10, 2012)

The word serendipity means: an aptitude for making desirable discoveries by accident;g ood fortune; luck. You can change the word around to be: SereneTIPity!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness,he is so freaking ADORABLE!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's adorable, congrats!! Since he's such a flashy baby how about Flash for a name?


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

At my college we breed Standardbreds and we put halters on and lead them with a butt rope the first day they are born. Our program director/barn manager/awesome horse guy thinks that having them turned out within their first day of life (provided it's not raining/snowing/other bad weather) is only beneficial. So we have to start butt roping the first day. and they are all pretty good. Plus since you don't have the variable of all different people doing it their own way, he should turn out even better  We have tiny foal halters that are only put on for leading out, left on while they are outside, and taken off as soon as they come back in. The halters are all carefully checked everyday to make sure they still fit each growing youngster properly but aren't loose enough to get into trouble. Also they are only out in paddocks, no trees or anything to get into, so I'd imagine it's a little different out in a big pasture with stuff to explore


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

WeatheredtheStorm said:


> The word serendipity means: an aptitude for making desirable discoveries by accident; good fortune; luck. You can change the word around to be: SereneTIPity!


I love this! What an awesome idea for a name. I hope Walle at least considers it.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations Wallee. He's definitely a cutie. I too like the name SerenTipity. Best of luck!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats on your surprise! Love his color pattern!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

It just hit me like a ton of bricks another good name for him would be Splash.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Congrats on your surprise! Love his color pattern!


 
Thanks so much everyone!! I was going to get more pics but I spent the whole night building stalls out in my new barn. Lucky for me I had the barn up and everything just had to finish the stalls. Well with the discovery of this little guy this morning it forced me to finish the stalls today to give him and his mother a place to be safe together. I took the middle divider out of what would be 2 stalls and made one 10 by 24 foot stall. Vet said it would be great to keep the two for a while! I just finished and came in the house. I am dead tired! 2 more stalls and a tack room and my new barn is complete too!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

WeatheredtheStorm said:


> The word serendipity means: an aptitude for making desirable discoveries by accident;g ood fortune; luck. You can change the word around to be: SereneTIPity!


 
Love the name!!! very original. Well thought out too I might add!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

When ya get some more pics and decided on a for sure name, let me know! I'll make you a fancy pic for him.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> When ya get some more pics and decided on a for sure name, let me know! I'll make you a fancy pic for him.


 
Oh for sure I will, I am really leaning towards Tipp.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

We need new baby pics!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

YES we do. We gave you time to settle him in and finish his living quarters, Sheesh how long we supposed to wait for more??? 

J/K I know ya busy with the foal, grooming him, playing with him, watching him grow, and I bet you and the misses are still hypnotized LOL


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Cute little "Tipper" ya got there!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

He was born the same day as my Katie. the 23rd was just a great day for surprise foals!


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

WeatheredtheStorm said:


> The word serendipity means: an aptitude for making desirable discoveries by accident;g ood fortune; luck. You can change the word around to be: SereneTIPity!


That is AWESOME.
And then his stablename could be Tipp


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so lame I JUST found out about this!! What a cute little guy you have there and a very nice name 

How has he been doing?


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

I see there are still no new photos. That is just _unreasonable_.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> YES we do. We gave you time to settle him in and finish his living quarters, Sheesh how long we supposed to wait for more???
> 
> J/K I know ya busy with the foal, grooming him, playing with him, watching him grow, and I bet you and the misses are still hypnotized LOL


 
Ha ha we sure are, Mr tip has become so full of energy! He loves to run and buck that is for sure haha! I will go down to the stables tonight and take some pics. I have some on my phone just not sure if I can upload them to here from my phone?


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm so lame I JUST found out about this!! What a cute little guy you have there and a very nice name
> 
> How has he been doing?


 
He is doing great, He turned 1 week old yesterday and man has he learned to move on those legs in one week! He runs and bucks and then falls asleep ha ha! We are going to halter break him today and lead him around. I dont think he will be to bad because I have done a little with him everyday.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

AnnaHalford said:


> I see there are still no new photos. That is just _unreasonable_.


 
Ha ha yes yes I know. I will be uploading some tonight though!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Sooo cute!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

BlueSpark said:


> Sooo cute!


Thanks! He is a wild little booger too ha ha.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*waits patiently for photos for her daily foal fix*


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Here are some pics!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

That baby sure has color! Congrats on your surprise, lol. Can't wait to watch him grow up!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I am so excited that you named him Tip! 

He is so darn cute and flashy. That boy is gonna be stunning when he's all grown up. (Not that he's not already)


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

trainerunlimited said:


> That baby sure has color! Congrats on your surprise, lol. Can't wait to watch him grow up!


 
Thanks! He is a joy to have around that is for sure, I love watching him play its quite funny. Running bucking and wiggling all he does aside from eating and sleeping and that sleeping part is what he does most!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> I am so excited that you named him Tip!
> 
> He is so darn cute and flashy. That boy is gonna be stunning when he's all grown up. (Not that he's not already)


 
Yeah the name just went with him all to well. I loved serentipity so I will just calll him tipp for short and Mr. Tipp for fun ha ha


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Wallee said:


> Yeah the name just went with him all to well. I loved serentipity so I will just calll him tipp for short and Mr. Tipp for fun ha ha


I like Mr. Tipp! I think the extra "p" makes it more western somehow.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> I like Mr. Tipp! I think the extra "p" makes it more western somehow.


Ha ha good! Nothing wrong with western!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

:shock: Must have cuteness. :rofl:

He really is gorgeous! I think the name suits him really well. What did you name Mom?


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> :shock: Must have cuteness. :rofl:
> 
> He really is gorgeous! I think the name suits him really well. What did you name Mom?


 
Her name is Mrs Beulah! ha ha


----------

